# What are the custom shortcuts, macros, logical editor presets you can't live without?



## Uiroo (Mar 5, 2020)

Hey,

so I bought an Elgato Streamdeck, and I'm exploring what kind of stuff I want it to do. 
I know some of you went really deep into workflow hacks, so I'd be curious what are the most important shortcuts for you?

One very simple thing that I managed to do with the Logical Editor from Cubase is to show and hide selected libraries, by telling it to show all tracks with (SSS) or (CSB) in the name. Sounds stupid because you could just put every library into it's own folder which would make it one click, but I want all brass libraries, for example, in one folder so if I have the CSB Trumpet and the SSB Horns, they're still in the correct order like on a score. So this is huge for me. 

Another macro I made is to make vibrato 0 or 127 on a selected event within the cycle. 
But I haven't found out how to tell the logical editor to add CC data, only how to change it.

Looking forward to some suggestions.


----------



## Vonk (Mar 5, 2020)

Show all tracks with data - indispensible when switching from template to work in progress. Using coded track names and the PLE I can switch through the orchestral sections, and then revert to tracks with data to work on the composition. You could do this with metagrid buttons or streamdeck buttons. Metagrid is better integrated for PLE use though.


----------



## Uiroo (Mar 5, 2020)

Vonk said:


> Show all tracks with data - indispensible when switching from template to work in progress. Using coded track names and the PLE I can switch through the orchestral sections, and then revert to tracks with data to work on the composition. You could do this with metagrid buttons or streamdeck buttons. Metagrid is better integrated for PLE use though.


Ah yes, didn't thought of this, because I've been using that for so long. That's a huge one, in Cubase 10 you even have 'Show all activated tracks'. I don't think it's possible with Cubase 9, looking forward to that.


----------



## Illico (Mar 5, 2020)

Toggling All MIDI tracks between Time or Musical timebase.


----------



## Uiroo (Mar 5, 2020)

Illico said:


> Toggling All MIDI tracks between Time or Musical timebase.


Ah that's interesting, what would you use it for? Conforms?


----------



## brenneisen (Mar 5, 2020)

Uiroo said:


> But I haven't found out how to tell the logical editor to add CC data, only how to change it.



would this work for you?


----------



## Uiroo (Mar 5, 2020)

brenneisen said:


> would this work for you?


Yes, that looks interesting, how does it work?


----------



## brenneisen (Mar 5, 2020)

Uiroo said:


> how does it work?


----------



## David Chappell (Mar 5, 2020)

I have most of my super common ones binded to key commands, but there's a few that I have set to buttons in metagrid that I use all the time, namely:

-Shorten/ lengthen by 1/16th note
-Copy and paste up and octave
-Select highest/ lowest notes in selected chords
-Nudge note forward by certain amout of ms

A few others I use less commonly:
-Make selected notes half/ double time
-Reverse notes
-Copy one CC to another CC

I also have a page for selecting notes at certain bar positions (1/4 notes downbeat, 1/4 note offbeat etc, down to each individual 1/16th note position) and another for the same but in 12/8. Might be a faff in streamdeck, but I find it a massive timesaver.

My favourite though is a chain to create reverse reverb effects - it's something like 25+ separate key commands, logical presets, and autohotkey commands, but it's super convenient to just tap a button to create a reverse verb rather than go through all the steps manually.

But man, workflow optimisation is one hell of a rabbit hole... could easily lose days faffing around with things haha


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Apr 1, 2020)

I have LOADS! I have an 15 pages of shortcuts, on metagrid (same principle as the streamdeck, which I use for Dorico). I have things like a MIDI page ('select all used CCs' is great, and 'show/hide all automation' for example). I also love the visibility shortcuts - I can see all my instruments by family and manufacturer, and then open and close sub-folders (named SF) at the push of a button. 

I can't recommend this video highly enough, JononotBono has generously shared all of his metagrid work with the community -  

I'm sure you can achieve lots of this with the streamdeck.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Apr 2, 2020)

We should have a wiki or repository, I have lots I´ve been making and gathering that I could share. I use them with dtouch touchscreen app and they are golden


----------



## EmmCeeSq (Apr 2, 2020)

https://www.nycmusicservices.com/notation-express/ 
These guys make profiles for the Streamdeck for Dorico and Sibelius. If you're that way inclined, you could even sell something for cubase...


----------



## Lea1229 (Apr 2, 2020)

So apparently we COULD just share all our cool logical editor presets pretty easily by just attaching the preset file for others to download and copy into their own logical editor preset folder, yes? (Full discloser, I'm a beginner, I sadly have no cool presets to offer.) Is there a collection of these somewhere? Maybe they can be uploaded to a google drive?


----------



## Lea1229 (Apr 2, 2020)

Uiroo said:


> One very simple thing that I managed to do with the Logical Editor from Cubase is to show and hide selected libraries, by telling it to show all tracks with (SSS) or (CSB) in the name.


Mind sharing how you did this? I've been exploring the filter targets/action targets and can't figure it out.


----------



## Uiroo (Apr 2, 2020)

Lea1229 said:


> Mind sharing how you did this? I've been exploring the filter targets/action targets and can't figure it out.


There are two Logical Editors, in case you didn't know:
the MIDI Logical Editor,
and the project logical editor found by clicking here:





I used the project logical editor and programmed:
Containter-Type -> equals -> Track
Name -> contains -> (SSB)

and then

Trackoperation -> Hide track -> Disable (and one for enable)

Function is set to transforming.


I'm not 100% sure about the names of the functions as I translated from german, but it's something like this.
So you have two presets, one for disabling hide track to show it, and one for enabling hide track to hide it. hope that helps.

My brass tracks have all (SSB) in it's track name, so that's how that works.


----------



## Lea1229 (Apr 2, 2020)

Uiroo said:


> There are two Logical Editors, in case you didn't know:
> the MIDI Logical Editor,
> and the project logical editor found by clicking here:
> 
> ...


Ah yes, I was looking in the MIDI logical editor. Thank you, I think this will be helpful!


----------

